# A Confession



## Lon (Jun 2, 2016)

I was happily married for 55 years to two different women. 32 years to the first wife that died in1989 and amicably divorced from the second wife after 23 years in 2014. I loved both women completely and had by any measure   successful marriages.  I fully expected both marriages to be 'UNTILL DEATH DO US PART', but that was not to be the case. Now here I am at 81 years of age missing both women.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 2, 2016)

Lon, if I was available I definitely would chat you up...you are one of the good guys son.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2016)

We have something in common Lon.  I have lost 2 husbands and have missed them both, too, like you.  They both have gone to the great beyond.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 2, 2016)

I know how it feels to miss people you love.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 2, 2016)

Lon said:


> I was happily married for 55 years to two different women. 32 years to the first wife that died in1989 and amicably divorced from the second wife after 23 years in 2014. I loved both women completely and had by any measure   successful marriages.  I fully expected both marriages to be 'UNTILL DEATH DO US PART', but that was not to be the case. Now here I am at 81 years of age missing both women.



That says something about you, Lon. Its tough being alone. Especially at our age. I know the drill. All we can do is remember the good times and be happy that we had them. Not everyone does.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 20, 2016)

At least you have many happy years to look back at Lon.


----------



## Skyking (Jun 29, 2016)

Lon just know you are not alone. I was 21 she was 19. We were married and after 8 years she ran off with another guy. Yet if I could see her and talk to her just once,  I'd like that. I just never stopped loving her.  Yeah love bites. It's been over 38 years and I've never heard from her. I still don't even know why she stopped loving me. Willie Nelson sang it best... sorry but it's long. 

To all the girls I've loved before
Who traveled in and out my door
I'm glad they came along
I dedicate this song
To all the girls I've loved before
To all the girls I once caressed
And may I say I've held the best
For helping me to grow
I owe a lot I know
To all the girls I've loved before
The winds of change are always blowing
And every time I try to stay
The winds of change continue blowing
And they just carry me away
To all the girls who shared my life
Who now are someone else's wives
I'm glad they came along
I dedicate this song
To all the girls I've loved before
To all the girls who cared for me
Who filled my nights with ecstasy
They live within my heart
I'll always be a part
Of all the girls I've loved before
The winds of change are always blowing
And every time I try to stay
The winds of change continue blowing
And they just carry me away
To all the girls we've loved before
Who traveled in and out our doors
We're glad they came along
We dedicate this song
To all the girls we've loved before
To all the girls we've loved before
Who traveled in and out our doors
We're glad they came along
We dedicate this song
To all the girls we've loved before


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 29, 2016)




----------

